# Replacement Bracelet For Id 3077



## kenjazz (Jan 8, 2007)

I just received my 3077 (my new beater watch) today. It's a nice watch but I would like to replace the bracelet with one that's a little more substantial. I own a Omega Speedmaster Broadarrow, MarcelloC Nettuno 3, and just gave my old beater, a Invicta 9937, to my son. I would like to replace the bracelet on the 3077 with something that's at least in the same quality range as the 9937. Would anyone be able to recommend a good source?

Thanks,

Ken


----------

